#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Nanostation locom9-br 900mhz fecha ptp 14km ?

## willazevedo

Ola pessoal

estou com uma situação que a seguinte, um pessoal da area rural precisa muito de internet mas o local nao tem visada, me deparei com os equipamento da ubiquiti 900mhz homologado, a duvida e se eu consigo fecha um ptp de 14km com o par desse radio?

----------


## sphreak

> Ola pessoal
> 
> estou com uma situação que a seguinte, um pessoal da area rural precisa muito de internet mas o local nao tem visada, me deparei com os equipamento da ubiquiti 900mhz homologado, a duvida e se eu consigo fecha um ptp de 14km com o par desse radio?


Regra geral, não importa a frequência: SEM VISADA = SEM CHANCE

Operadoras de telefonia só conseguem fazer esses enlaçes ERB>Cliente devido a: Alta potência dos rádios + antenas de alto ganho + upload/download em saltos de frequência diferentes. Coisas que rádios de radiação restrita não tem. 
Outra é que os enlaces de operadoras (ERB>cliente>ERB) são feitos com sinal difratado e/ou refletido, mas como são canais de voz, não são necessários muito mais do que 50kbps de tráfego. Em 14km com um EIRP de 60dBm na ERB, eu encontro sinal das operadoras de celular (sem visada/sinal difratado) entre -96dBm e -105dBm. Inútil pra enlace de dados. 

Na minha opinião é dor de cabeça certa. Eu tentaria montar uma repetidora no meio do caminho e investiria em qualidade só pra não ter dor de cabeça.

----------


## rubem

A muitos anos acreditei em 900MHz e comprei NS e outros equiptos pra testar. E... não atravessa nem quarteirão cheio de casas, que dirá morro! Joguei muita grana fora, na prática não tem como usar isso onde 2,4GHz não fica ok.

A atenuação em 900MHz é menor, mas não é zero. Problema é que a diferença entre atenuação a 900MHz e 5800MHz nuns casos é apenas 20dBm, mas... 20dBm até míseros 30cm de parede de concreto (Com tijolo, não falo de laje) atenua, ou seja, como o Sphreak falou, o pouco que funciona é na base de efeitos como difração (Efeito ponta-de-faca é bom nisso) mesmo.

Pegar SSID longe até pega, mas como wifi é bidirecional, só pegar sinal no sentido A>B não adianta nada, o sinal no sentido B>A também tem que ser suficiente.

E olha que sou de testar sempre com rates BEM baixos, os menores possíveis e com canais mais estreitos sempre que possível, e nem assim tem conexão, por mais que o SSID pareça alto e claro (Afinal a modulação que envia o SSID é de rate ainda mais baixo, é bem mais legível que a menor de dados).

Vai precisar botar repetição em cima desse morro. Placa solar, bateria, e um par de SXT Lite5 pra 2 pernas de 7km dá pra uns 30-40Mbps, um NS Loco M9 só passaria isso com visada pra lá de limpa, porque por mais que penetração da baixa frequência seja maior, a zona de Fresnel necessária também é muito maior, pega SSID em qualquer situação, mas pra ter throughput decente é igual 2,4 ou 5,8GHz, precisa zona de Fresnel bem limpa, e em 900MHz ela é gigante, 34m em 14km! Ou seja, visada limpa uns 17m acima de qualquer obstáculo! Muito pior que 5,8GHz nessa hora, que precisa só 6m limpo acima de tudo (Ou 4m, se fizer 2 pernas de 7km).

----------


## brunocemeru

Também gastei uma prata aqui atoa em dois ptp sem visada.
Banda de no máximo 5Mb.
Hoje estou com ambos parados aqui pegando poeira.

----------


## rubem

Se tinha 5Mbps até que tava bom.

Eu tive o problema em todo lugar que testei mais ou menos assim: Pacote de 300 ou 400 bytes vai ok, perde talvez 1 em 30. Mas pacote acima de 1000 bytes perde tipo 8 a cada 10, e o ping fica em valores tipo 500ms.

Limitando MTU lá pelos 800 bytes algumas coisas até funcionam, mas a maioria da web não, aí fica inútil ter link assim.

Até com zona de Fresnel parcial sempre tive muito disso, pacote grande perdido, pacote pequeno não, em teste de banda parece ter throughput razoável, mas a usabilidade geral da internet é um lixo, tem que ficar recarregando página até que tudo abra.

----------


## brunocemeru

Verdade,era muito ruim mesmo.
Maior ilusão.Na época gastei mais de 3 mil para fazer estes enlaces.
Tudo parado aqui agora.

----------

